# How long to attatch itself



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Today I got some java moss, finally, it is very hard to find around here. How long does it take to attatch itself to dw so that I can take the fishing line off? Java moss will attatch itself to dw but what about rocks and also filter intake tubes. I would like to hide my intake tubes with java moss, will it attatch to intake tubes? Thanks.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Try sanding down the intake tube to make it a little rough. I'm trying this in my 10 gallon, but right now its still tied down, not yet gripping on its own. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> Today I got some java moss, finally, it is very hard to find around here. How long does it take to attatch itself to dw so that I can take the fishing line off? Java moss will attatch itself to dw but what about rocks and also filter intake tubes. I would like to hide my intake tubes with java moss, will it attatch to intake tubes? Thanks.
> [snapback]862933[/snapback]​


wow, never thought of that. That would be cool. Keep us posted and take photos of your tank when you are done..


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

That will be my project for tomorrow and I will let yall know how it works.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

It probably won't attach to the intake tubes because it needs some kind of porous surface to grip on to.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gumby said:


> It probably won't attach to the intake tubes because it needs some kind of porous surface to grip on to.
> [snapback]865038[/snapback]​


I think Gumby is right. Try attaching some foam like you get to wrap around plant roots before attaching lead weights. This should give the roots something to grip. Tie it all on with fine fishing line. Did it a few years back and it worked a treat, just have to be careful of old dead leaves comming away and blocking the intake.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I purchased some aqua safe silicone and have attatched gravel to my intake filter for the moss to grab on to. Once I have completed this project I will post some pictures to show the results, as I think that it will improve the look of my tank.


----------

